# tighten existing woven wire fence



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

I am fencing up my long, hilly, and curvy driveway. I am doing everything I can to build strong and keep fence from sagging over time. I am debating using high tensile wire sine I can tighten with strainers if it sags over time. Is there anyway to tighten a woven wire fence if it sags over time other than twisting horizontal wires with pliers, how well does that work?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If it's properly installed using enough posts, there's no reason why it should sag


----------



## Canyonero (Jan 20, 2016)

Well...you need stout corner posts...and probably some well-braced pull-points along the way.

High-tensile requires really stout poles; woven wire less so, as long as you're not trying to confine raging beasts. A come-along to pull it tight.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There is a crimping tool that puts a bend in the horizontal wires, tightening up existing fences. 
Cheap thin wire fences sag quicker.
Most of the "weight" on a wire fence is at the corners.

Don't put wooden braces at an angle, on the corners and at gate openings. The wood braces should be horizontal, with the wire at an angle. Otherwise the wire's pull will jack the posts out of the ground.

If you have lots of hills and valleys, high tensile wire will pull posts out of the ground in low areas and require stronger insulators on the hilltops.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh yeah...it works.

I actually pulled two of my posts out of plumb by crimping a vertical line in the fence every 8 feet or so around my garden.


----------

